
Worldwide cost of living index 2019 - Jyefet
https://www.eiu.com/topic/worldwide-cost-of-living
======
istorical
These are always so unreliable because they never adequately account for the
wide range of housing costs you can get in different cities when you take into
account public transit as well as family size and whether you'll be willing to
have roommates.

You basically need to sub-divide and rank these across commute times +
family/roommates preferences. So Top 10 most expensive within 10 minute
commute, within 20 minute commute, within 30 min commute, etc., further broken
by family/room requirements.

For example, if you want to live in Manhattan then sure you can pay 1500 for a
bedroom.

But a better bedroom that's still within 30 minutes commute of a Manhattan job
for a $3 subway ride is $900. Just have to choose based off what part of the
city your job will be in and live with 2-3 of your friends.

~~~
ksec
This, there is no possible way, when the housing cost of similar space and
furnishing are included, that Hong Kong would be equal to Singapore and Paris.

Most of the figure tends to use 1 bedroom or 2 bedroom as calculation. You
will then have to look at the bedroom in HK are very likely smaller than some
of your kitchen in Paris.

And then it is further lowered by having the one of the cheapest McDonald in
the world.

------
maerF0x0
10 expensive:

    
    
        Singapore Singapore
        France Paris
        China Hong Kong
        Switzerland Zurich
        Switzerland Geneva
        Japan Osaka
        South Korea Seoul 
        Denmark Copenhagen 
        US New York 
        Israel Tel Aviv 
        US Los Angeles
    
    

10 Cheapest:

    
    
        Venezuela Caracas
        Syria Damascus
        Uzbekistan Tashkent
        Kazakhstan Almaty
        India Bangalore
        Pakistan Karachi
        Nigeria Lagos
        Argentina Buenos Aires
        India Chennai
        India New Delhi

~~~
pdxandi
Is LA really more expensive than SF?

~~~
maerF0x0
IDK. I just copy and pasted from the free pdf

------
tracker1
While it's interesting and I'm curious, it's just not worth $1K to me to see a
more full list.

~~~
Ancalagon
I had to double check this because I didn't believe it. Wow, $1000 for a
report, talk about being paywalled!

~~~
lamby
Clearly, the OP lives in Singapore...

------
dewey
Somewhat related, I really like [https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-
living/](https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-living/) for the "real" comparison on
items of daily life.

------
krageon
This website has a "free" option where you _have_ to give out your details or
a paywall (for which you no doubt have to give out personal info as well). If
you want to read this you are coerced to give out money, which makes this an
exceptionally suspect and poor source.

